# Actually building new cabs.



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I said a few weeks ago I wanted to downsize my rig to a 1x12 and a 1x15 with neo drivers for a small, good sounding lightweight rig. My Dad said he would devote some of his workshop puttering to the cabs. I was really hoping it would actually happen - he having the time, and me actually getting parts ordered & paid for.

Well, it's actually started. He bought all the wood on Monday and had all the individual pieces cut last night when I went over there. Always wanting to build the best stuff possible, he purchased 3/4" 16or 17 ply Baltic Birch, instead of 5/8" 13 ply, so the cabs are going to be a bit heavier than I was expecting, but on the plus side, they will definitely be sturdy!!

I ordered most of the parts yesterday, but ran out of $ due to some of my gear not selling yet, so instead of a neo 15" speaker, my Peavey Black Widow will go in the cab in the meantime.

Should hopefully start assembling the cabs next week. Won't be ready to gig next weekend, but with any luck, they'll be on stage with me in 2 or 3 weeks!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

post pics!


:rockon2:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh, I will be posting pics throughout assembly. I didn't think a number of cut up planks made for a very exciting photograph.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Black Widow :rockon:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

dwagar said:


> Black Widow :rockon:


I agree. An awesome sounding speaker, and this from someone who was anti 15" speakers for about the last 15 years. 

The whole point of this project though is to use Eminence neo speakers so I've got a light-weight rig. No-one seems to want to purchase my cabinet though. Oh well - I like the speaker, so I'm not going to just give it away.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm starting to build a bass rig (looking at one of the markbass 250 heads). The cabs are expensive though, so I might take a look at your 15" cab once I got a better idea of what I need/want.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Wheeman said:


> I'm starting to build a bass rig (looking at one of the markbass 250 heads). The cabs are expensive though, so I might take a look at your 15" cab once I got a better idea of what I need/want.



I'll keep everyone posted. I'll probably post it in the bass section though, so keep your eyes open over there. I'll try to give an honest review, and if you're nearby, you're more than welcome to give them a spin.

I'm really anxious to get these cabs built. I got the plans from a couple guys that make really nice cabinets, so my cab volume, porting etc... should be proper.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I got my retired father to build me all my cabs in his workshop.
My goal was always to try and get as compact and light as possible. My dad always pushed for perfection, strength and beauty.
In the end, things ended up bigger and heavier than my original intentions, but They are all cabs that I love and probably never bear to sell.

I'm interested to watch your project though. Things will have to be more specific and finely tuned as yours is for Bass and you will be doing things like porting.


----------

